
Digital Minimalism - tanrax
https://manuel-uberti.github.io/real-life/2019/04/10/digital-minimalism/
======
noir_lord
I disabled every notification on all my devices even text messages and calls
(precisely two people make my phone ring, my mum who is disabled and my
partner who I’ve spoken to twice on the phone in 3 years, she hates talking on
the phone as much as me).

The device exists to serve me not the other way around, I’ll look at it when I
want to.

